# Hymenopus, coronatus



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

BIG thanks to Kat for giving me another go at these guys.  Had them years ago, but I shouldn't of gotten them, I wasn't ready. I have two sub adult females, and two adult males.  

First, a few of the wussy males lol












The girls:
















She got scared.  






Running low on flies, but they weren't about to push a cockroach to the side.  











Look! A cockroach with a mantis head! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pictures andrew  

LOL'd at the last one.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks. I wasn't sure if I should call it a mantis with a roach body. :huh: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Awsome pic's Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

That last one is really funny!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Very funny and pretty.


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


>


I like the one with a lot of pink on the thorax! She is lovely!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 8, 2010)

I love that last one!

I am a little worried that I'm not ready for trying them either this season...but I've kept 7 of 7 alive through about 2 molts each.


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> I am a little worried that I'm not ready for trying them either this season...but I've kept 7 of 7 alive through about 2 molts each.


when you do try them, good luck!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice AB!


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I'm sure Kamakiri appreciates your Expert input


You know, it was my opinion. you know what, never mind. best to keep comments like that to myself. I'll go edit the origional post.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 8, 2010)

agent A said:


> when you do try them, good luck!


Hymenopus, coronatus is not that difficult in my opinion neither is Creobroter


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice mantis Andrew! good luck with em!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice ones. I like the last pic best.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice photos Andrew, I wish you the best of luck with them. I do agree with Emile, they're not that difficult to rear. Although breeding _Creobroter sp._ is significantly easier than _H. coronatus_.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice pics of them... and especially that last one, hehe, cracked me up! :lol: Glad you're enjoying them and I wish you the best of luck with them!


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2010)

sufistic said:


> I do agree with Emile, they're not that difficult to rear. Although breeding _Creobroter sp._ is significantly easier than _H. coronatus_.


I know Creobroter are easy. But when you start with a pair of nymphs (coincedece they are a pair, female was L3, male L1) where the younger one needs ff's and they're available at the local pet store, mom's working and dad doesn't bring you for 8 days and it starves and then your female dies from accidental housefly poisoning(fungal infection on flies probably), some of you remember Mellisa and Mr' Nervous, I miss them so much      , but after Mr. Nervous died I got Micake, Melinda, Miss Whoops, Mohammed, and Misha (Melinda is the only one remaining, along with Micake's nymphs- I guess I'm trying to say it is not really failing a first attempt at a species if you are sent them for free and you have 2, 2 instars apart that just happen to be a pair.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

Time for an update!  

The females have been adult for a short while, and the first male mounted today!  











Tiny!











He looks nervous. :lol: 






Caught this one in the act of "tapping" the female.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

Good news Andrew. The tapping is cool. Very loud. If you're lucky he will mate instead of sitting on her back for a week.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

They are mating as of now.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> They are mating as of now.


----------



## khabirun (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats dude.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

u the man Andrew!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> u the man Andrew!


Ha ha, hardly. I think the orchid male is the man!  They are done mating now. I think I remember people saying the males will stay on the females for a while after mating. I'll go ahead an remove him and re-mate the female in a few days just for good measure.  I'll be pairing up my second pair tomorrow. B)


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

That's fantastic Andrew, congrats!


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

What did you do? My last tries were nothing but the male riding on her back days on end catching flies.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 31, 2010)

I really didn't do anything special. I took the female out of her cage and had the male on my finger. He was VERY eager to get on top of her and jumped on himself. After a few hours of tapping he connected with her. I never saw the initial connection because I was outside enjoying the 7" of snow since we almost never get any.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to hear! Mine are about 2-3 weeks behind yours...can't wait!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 31, 2010)

2nd pair mated today!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrate Andrew!! We want to see lot of orchid available here


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 1, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Andrew!! We want to see lot of orchid available here


DITTO times fifty!

Orchids are so cute!


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 3, 2010)

Decided to take a few pics of the girls today since there was snow on the ground, yet it was 65 degrees outside. :blink: It made for some odd pictures!  











And I also found this little guy sitting on the snow!! He has obviously hatched this year, he is at least 3rd or 4th instar! I don't know how he has survived the freezing temperatures! We went as low as 15 degrees a few days ago. :blink:


----------



## sufistic (Feb 3, 2010)

Orchids are such posers! Good pics Andrew!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations and great shots! It seems we both are having success with this amazing species.  

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

So cool!!! Crazy all that snow!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 3, 2010)

Orchids in the snow...what a cool idea! You should save some of those for next year's calendar.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 4, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> And I also found this little guy sitting on the snow!! He has obviously hatched this year, he is at least 3rd or 4th instar! I don't know how he has survived the freezing temperatures! We went as low as 15 degrees a few days ago. :blink:


That's probably a Carolina grasshopper. They hatch out early, sometimes too early. This one is probably first or second instar and hatched close to the day it was warm out - if you have several warm days in a row, you'll get some early birds (or early hoppers). Grasshoppers don't have as many instars as mantises, they molt 5 times. Also, I think Carolina hoppers may be able to survive sub-freezing temperatures. I always see them emerge early on and they are among the first hoppers to reach adulthood - but not the first, there is this green banded-wing hopper that I've found as adults in May, which would entail a March hatching probably. Also, sometimes Carolina hoppers have two generations in a year, I'll see nymphs emerge in September and October sometimes.

I saw one on December 31 of 2008 when I went to Alabama a year ago (not this past trip though - I did look), it was over 70 one day, which probably caused the early hatching.

Now I'm going to get Nectarine (My lovable lubber) out of her cage and let her sit on my keyboard now that you got me thinking of grasshoppers :3


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Orchid/snow pics, Andrew!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2010)

Woot! One laid an ooth last night!     Was starting to worry, but its a perfectly normal looking ooth, and of good size! I think it's beautiful, but my mother says its ugly and looks like a worm. :lol: Will post pics soon.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's the pics.  












Now the only thing to do is to wait.  For those of you who have bred them, how apprx. long until they hatch?


----------



## sbugir (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!

BTW is that tape? Very meticulous I see


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Congrats!
> 
> BTW is that tape? Very meticulous I see


It is tape. It is fine for bigger mantids, as long as it is applied right. I didn't want to hot glue the paper towel there because it woudl then be permanent. The paper towel helps them get a better grip in there.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a good looking ooth. It'll take approx. 30-40 days for a burst hatch.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2010)

sufistic said:


> That's a good looking ooth. It'll take approx. 30-40 days for a burst hatch.


Cool, thanks. The other female should be laying soon, she was mated not long after the first female.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic! Congrats Andrew! Just out of curiosity, how long are your adult females?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2010)

haha, it is a worm, kill it Andrew! good luck! :tt2:


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Fantastic! Congrats Andrew! Just out of curiosity, how long are your adult females?


From tip of head to tip of wings, they are 71mm and 72mm.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2010)

What are you feeding her? I noticed on my last one her ooth seemed to lack any foam. I know they have little foam in the first place but this one had nothing. In my experience if kept warm enough you could see nymphs in 30 days.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> What are you feeding her? I noticed on my last one her ooth seemed to lack any foam. I know they have little foam in the first place but this one had nothing. In my experience if kept warm enough you could see nymphs in 30 days.


I've mainly been feeding the pair lobster roaches. But every now and then, they get bluebottles. They only need two adult roaches to get fat vs, dozens of bluebottles. :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Mar 5, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> From tip of head to tip of wings, they are 71mm and 72mm.


Interesting Andrew. Did you get yours from Rebecca (Katnapper)? I believe yours are the Indonesian bloodline. My Malaysian Orchids measure about 80mm from the tip of the head to the tip of the wings.

Here's a thread from a while back about the difference.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 8, 2010)

I got mine from Becky (Katnapper) in a trade. I'm not sure where she got them from.

BTW, the other female laid an ooth while I was gone for the weekend.


----------

